# Governor McAuliffe Vows to Stick to His Gun Control Measures



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Governor McAuliffe Vows to Stick to His Gun Control Measures | WVTF


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> Governor McAuliffe Vows to Stick to His Gun Control Measures | WVTF


Yep, that type is what you get when you don't support the NRA.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

And this is what you get when your state is inundated with foreigners* who don't and/or won't adopt your state's traditions, history, heritage, and culture as their own. They bring their political baggage with them when they come aboard. This is what has happened in Virginia and is what can happen to other states with solid tradition American values.


* Foreigners = those from both out of state, primarily from the northeast and from other countries.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

McAuliffe was the DNC chairman who sold the Democrat(ic) Party to George Soros and the other foreign interests that want to see this country brought to its knees. I don't know if he preferred the Sol Alinski or Joseph Goebbels political strategies more, but he was certainly the one who put the 'Big Lie' on the map in America, with both the Al Gore and John Kerry campaigns. Neither won, but the infrastructure survived and paved the way for our first socialist president.

God help Virginia if their legislature can't slow him down for long enough to let all of his lies catch up to him.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> And this is what you get when your state is inundated with foreigners* who don't and/or won't adopt your state's traditions, history, heritage, and culture as their own. They bring their political baggage with them when they come aboard. This is what has happened in Virginia and is what can happen to other states with solid tradition American values.
> 
> * Foreigners = those from both out of state, primarily from the northeast and from other countries.


This is the problem with progressive elitism. They all think they know better, and will scourge the land of those who non-conform.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone remember Global Crossing? That greedy little bastard McAuliffe should be in jail not the governors mansion. What in God's name were these people thinking that voted for that petty little swine?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> And this is what you get when your state is inundated with foreigners* who don't and/or won't adopt your state's traditions, history, heritage, and culture as their own. They bring their political baggage with them when they come aboard. This is what has happened in Virginia and is what can happen to other states with solid tradition American values.
> 
> * Foreigners = those from both out of state, primarily from the northeast and from other countries.


Thank you, from a northeasterner, for the small qualifier of "who don't and/or won't adopt your state's traditions"....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> And this is what you get when your state is inundated with foreigners* who don't and/or won't adopt your state's traditions, history, heritage, and culture as their own. They bring their political baggage with them when they come aboard. This is what has happened in Virginia and is what can happen to other states with solid tradition American values.


I think that if you didn't have the DC area you'd probably be okay. Just as in New York, New York City and it's suburbs control the state. I think that you'd find that up state New Yorker's share the same values as rural Virginians. It's not that the entire populations of every state are Liberal. Throughout the country most of it is "Red". It's the major population centers we have to contend with. Hopefully that will change as more of "us" leave those places and move to states that are compatible with "our" way of thinking. That can only weaken the "Blue" states while making the "Red" states stronger. When that does happen we will no longer be electing militants as president.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It's all about Bloomberg money!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> I think that if you didn't have the DC area you'd probably be okay. Just as in New York, New York City and it's suburbs control the state. I think that you'd find that up state New Yorker's share the same values as rural Virginians. It's not that the entire populations of every state are Liberal.
> 
> unfortunately, that is correct. Downstate power and money in the 5 or so counties making up the metro NYC area is what controls the politics of the state. Geographically, upstate is probably 85% of the total land mass of NY, and most of that is considered rural/agricultural except for the cities of Buffalo, Rochester, Syracuse and Albany. And you can drive from one side to the other of any of those citites within 30 minutes, they aren't all that big. NYC metro area has half of the state population the last I knew, and that's where it's virtually impossible to own a gun or use one for any kind of recreational purpose. For most of those folks, guns are not an issue because NYC especially has made legal ownership so difficult, most people don't bother going through all the hassle involved with getting permits, transporting one to and from a range, etc. It's truly sad because over half of New Yorker's rights are being trampled on more and more every day, but nobody seems to be able to build up enough momentum to stop the onslaught of the anti gun Fascists. Truly sad. Used to live there and so glad I'm out of there to a gun friendly state.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369:


> Used to live there and so glad I'm out of there to a gun friendly state.


I'm glad you are too! South Carolina gains and New York loses. Can you imagine what the electoral map of the United States would look like if all of "us" like thinking individuals abandon states such as New York and California? No more "militants" in the White House that's for sure. Let those who choose to stay and turned their states into hell holes wallow in their own excrement. I'd love to see that day. States full of "takers" and no "makers". New York City, the last time I was there, it was like visiting a foreign country. I've been all over upstate New York and have friends and relatives that live there. Parts of it are an industrial wasteland. Unfortunately for New Yorker's the "Sullivan Act" set the stage for oppressive gun control laws and all they've done was pile on more ever since. The "Safe Act" being the most oppressive. The big question is where do they go from there? There will be more to come, you can bet on it. I'm just glad I live in Arizona. At least out here we've got the numbers. Sure, that could change as with anywhere, but I just don't see it in the foreseeable future. I know of many people who have moved here for the same reasons people are abandoning the "Blue States". If anything they have made our state stronger for our side. The results of our last election confirms this, especially with the election of Martha McSally who was predicted to lose the race to Jim Barber for Gabriel Gifford's old seat. Even though it was close by some 161 votes, I never thought I'd see that happen.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> RK3369:
> 
> . I know of many people who have moved here for the same reasons people are leaving the "Blue states". If anything they have made our state stronger for our side.


I can honestly say that if you do live there, the past generation or so has gotten more used to having virtually no gun rights. Sure, you can still hunt with shotguns and rifles (rifles in selected mountain areas only) but handguns have been under very strict regulation for as long as I can remember. If you don't have them and if nobody is constantly banging the drum about what you are losing, you just become one of the herd following "masses", because it doesn't really mean anything to you.

What has surprised me is to be out of there and to realize really just how many rights that residents there don't have in comparison to other areas of the country. It's very subtle, but the politicians and "controllers" are constantly chipping away at everyone's rights, and little by little, people are just not paying attention. I remember back in the 70's, NY came up with a subsidized insurance plan for kids under 18 who didn't have insurance, and whose parents made enough money so they didn't qualify for public assistance, but couldn't afford traditional insurance. Child Health Plus was born and became one of the earliest state subsidized health insurance programs in the nation. Go forward a couple years, then it was expanded to " Family Health Plus", still state subsidized but insurance for the working poor with incomes up to 180% of the Federal Poverty level. Well, now guess what, we have Federal Obamacare which is basically the same type of arrangement. NY was heading down the soacialized medicine road thirty years before Obamacare, and nobody paid any attention. Just goes to show what people expect when their "leaders" take care of everything for them. I fear for our country if someone doesn't put an end to this pattern of government manipulation of the free market and control of it's citizen's so called "rights".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369:


> I fear for our country if someone doesn't put an end to this pattern of government manipulation of the free market.


So do I my friend, so do I. That's why I'm such a strong advocate encouraging people like "us" to leave those God awful states. Why should California and New York have such political clout nationally? If their populations are drastically cut so will their electoral power. New York, I believe has already lost at least two congressional seats because of out migration.



> I can honestly say that if you do live there, the past generation or so has gotten more used to having virtually no gun rights. Sure, you can still hunt with shotguns and rifles (rifles in selected mountain areas only) but handguns have been under very strict regulation for as long as I can remember. If you don't have them and if nobody is constantly banging the drum about what you are losing, you just become one of the herd following "masses", because it doesn't really mean anything to you.


The problem is they never had it to begin with. Just as when I talk to people back east they just can't believe what our property taxes are out here and the types of homes and neighborhoods we live in compared to where and what they are living in out there. But they've put up with this shit for so long and continue to do so. Some think that everyone is living this way. It would be great if everyone out there just said "hell no we refuse to pay anymore". What the hell could Cuomo and "those who think like him" do then? It would be a massive undertaking to foreclose on every home in that state. Not only that who in their right mind would want to move there? The state and local governments would be stuck with dead equity.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Thank you, from a northeasterner, for the small qualifier of "who don't and/or won't adopt your state's traditions"....


I don't care if you don't adopt them... as long as you don't move here and bring them with you. I've seen too much polluting of what we have traditionally held dear here by outside forces. Now that may seem strange to you but let me put it this way.

Do you even think for one moment that were I of a mind to move to Cape Code that I would expect the locals there to adopt my Southern ways and to think as do I? Hell no, of course not. Why would I do that? What a great way to ingratiate one's self with the local population. The beauty of the distinct parts of the country is just that... that they have their own uniqueness. This has changed to a huge degree since I was a young person and that is a shame. I've never been to Cape Cod or Rhode Island or even New York City. But If I did go to those places, you can bet I wouldn't try to interfere with their traditions and their way of life.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> *I think that if you didn't have the DC area you'd probably be okay.* Just as in New York, New York City and it's suburbs control the state. I think that you'd find that up state New Yorker's share the same values as rural Virginians. It's not that the entire populations of every state are Liberal. Throughout the country most of it is "Red". It's the major population centers we have to contend with. Hopefully that will change as more of "us" leave those places and move to states that are compatible with "our" way of thinking. That can only weaken the "Blue" states while making the "Red" states stronger. When that does happen we will no longer be electing militants as president.


Yes that would make a big difference but you would also want to include the Tide Water area as well. Nothern Virginia has a population of over 2.75 million people, which is around 1/3 of the state population. That plus it is the wealthiest region of the country so you can see the influence it has.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> RK3369:
> 
> The problem is they never had it to begin with. Just as when I talk to people back east they just can't believe what our property taxes are out here and the types of homes and neighborhoods we live in compared to where and what they are living in out there. But they've put up with this shit for so long and continue to do so. Some think that everyone is living this way. It would be great if everyone out there just said "hell no we refuse to pay anymore". What the hell could Cuomo and "those who think like him" do then? It would be a massive undertaking to foreclose on every home in that state. Not only that who in their right mind would want to move there? The state and local governments would be stuck with dead equity.


it's already happening. NY is heavily advertising in the South for corporate business to move there, get 10 years of no property, sales or corporate income taxes. So you do that, build a nice plant, invest tens of millions of dollars, get things working great, then after decade 1, you get the hell taxed out of you because they know they have to make up for the shill game they sold you on. There is no benefit in going to NY except perhaps for water. That is relatively plentiful and relatively cheap, so if your manufacturing process needs that, there may be a benefit to being there. Other than that, union wages are high, welfare is high, taxes are outrageous, politicians don't really care about anything other than feathering their own nests, and you pay taxes to subsidize what goes on in NYC. Who cares whether or not somebody in NYC can ride a subway for $1 a day, but city dwellers do. Guess who subsidizes that too, upstate tax payers. I left it and wouldn't consider ever going back, apart from the gun rights issues. Upstate is beautiful country about 6 months of the year, the rest of it is snow, clouds, cold and rain along with all those other disadvantages. No thanks. I only hope McAuliffe doesn't turn Virginia into the same mess New York is now.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I don't care if you don't adopt them... as long as you don't move here and bring them with you. I've seen too much polluting of what we have traditionally held dear here by outside forces. Now that may seem strange to you but let me put it this way.
> 
> Do you even think for one moment that were I of a mind to move to Cape Code that I would expect the locals there to adopt my Southern ways and to think as do I? Hell no, of course not. Why would I do that? What a great way to ingratiate one's self with the local population. The beauty of the distinct parts of the country is just that... that they have their own uniqueness. This has changed to a huge degree since I was a young person and that is a shame. I've never been to Cape Cod or Rhode Island or even New York City. But If I did go to those places, you can bet I wouldn't try to interfere with their traditions and their way of life.


Relax, SB - all I was saying was "Thanks" for not lumping ALL of us NE-ers into the same bundle.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Relax, SB - all I was saying was "Thanks" for not lumping ALL of us NE-ers into the same bundle.


Oh I'm relaxed, I can assure you. What else can I be as a retired person?

Hopefully you understand my concerns with my posts on this topic. Just look at what's happened to Florida. There's a saying down there, so I'm told. "If you want to go South, go north". The danger of the northeast suffering what the South has in this regard is extremely minimal. Southerns just don't migrate north when they retire. Why move to states where it's cold in the winter with lots of snow? There's nothing up there that is attractive to us. But there's a lot down here that is attractive to folks up your way. We would mind if y'all left your socio-political baggage at your states' borders before coming down.

Don't get me wrong, I do have some friends who live up in your neck of the woods (Long Island for one), New Jersey for another. And a few relatives who also live up there. I'm as far north as I would ever want to go. In fact, I am anxious to move about 450 miles further south at some point. The warm weather, the soft breezes blowing over the salt marshes, the very mild winters. Yep, that sounds pretty much like heaven to me.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Oh I'm relaxed, I can assure you. What else can I be as a retired person?
> 
> Hopefully you understand my concerns with my posts on this topic. Just look at what's happened to Florida. There's a saying down there, so I'm told. "If you want to go South, go north". The danger of the northeast suffering what the South has in this regard is extremely minimal. Southerns just don't migrate north when they retire. Why move to states where it's cold in the winter with lots of snow? There's nothing up there that is attractive to us. But there's a lot down here that is attractive to folks up your way. We would mind if y'all left your socio-political baggage at your states' borders before coming down.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do have some friends who live up in your neck of the woods (Long Island for one), New Jersey for another. And a few relatives who also live up there. I'm as far north as I would ever want to go. In fact, I am anxious to move about 450 miles further south at some point. The warm weather, the soft breezes blowing over the salt marshes, the very mild winters. Yep, that sounds pretty much like heaven to me.


I do understand your concerns, totally. I was just worried when i saw the NE-er mention that we were all going to be dumped in the same basket. then you qualified it with "who won't adapt" and I relaxed....


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not clear on the social differences between MA and CT, but the other New England states average out as different from each other. VT and NH are 'twins' only in their shape. VT is both liberal and _happy with guns_; NH is considerably more balanced between liberal and conservative - and almost as happy with guns (permit req'd for concealed carry).

Methinks the Dems and Reps oversimplify their differences and then exaggerate them. From my viewpoint both parties are controlled by the plutocrats, though the Pluts seem to have a little firmer grip on the Rep honchos.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> I'm not clear on the social differences between MA and CT, but the other New England states average out as different from each other. VT and NH are 'twins' only in their shape. VT is both liberal and _happy with guns_; NH is considerably more balanced between liberal and conservative - and almost as happy with guns (permit req'd for concealed carry).
> 
> Methinks the Dems and Reps oversimplify their differences and then exaggerate them. From my viewpoint both parties are controlled by the plutocrats, though the Pluts seem to have a little firmer grip on the Rep honchos.


"Divide and Conquer" does seem to be the Order of the Day.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Very few politicians of either, or any, stripe are to be trusted. A taste of power and media exposure tends to ruin most of them.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Very few politicians of either, or any, stripe are to be trusted. A taste of power and media exposure tends to ruin most of them.


in addition, they owe their souls to the "company store" by the time they get to any meaningful position of power or impact. Nothing will ever cure this problem other than term limits. Have to force them out of office after one or two short terms, and tell them to go home, they've done enough damage already. Let someone else try to screw it up more.


----------

